# Trek Roscoe 20/24?



## Steelshot (Mar 13, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with these yet or bought one for their kids? Looking at buying my 7 year old boy and girl a new bike and I have a trek dealer where I live. Of course they don’t have one in stock for me to get my hands on. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Just a remark: 24" bikes are much bigger than 20" bikes. I've seen a tall 8YO girl struggling on a 24" Specialized, while my boy (7.5YO, slightly shorter) fits perfectly on a 20" Trek Superfly, and has room to grow with it. The Semi-fat (or "Plus") bikes are even a bit longer and taller.

I know you want the bikes to service you for a long time, but don't go for an over-sized bike.


----------



## MTB_Mom (May 26, 2018)

Yes, we just bought the Roscoe 24 for our 7 year old. He isn’t tall for his age, but he was sized for the 24 with the seat all the way down. He does fine with it. We took it on the trails yesterday and he had perfect control of it. The bigger tires are perfect for the trails and the gears are so much easier. 

I suggest you need to test it out and see if the size is right for your child.


----------



## Steelshot (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks oren_heshco. I agree with you on keeping them on 20” to improve their skills. I wish trek still made the superfly 20. I looked into it because of the weight, but looks like they replaced it with the Roscoe 20. Just not real sure on how they will handle the uphill with the plus size tires. I believe the Roscoe 20 is a little over 23 pounds.


----------



## Steelshot (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks MTB Mom. That’s interesting that they sized your 7 year old for the Roscoe 24. Do you happen to know you kids height and inseam?


----------



## MTB_Mom (May 26, 2018)

Steelshot said:


> Thanks MTB Mom. That's interesting that they sized your 7 year old for the Roscoe 24. Do you happen to know you kids height and inseam?


He is 48 inches barefoot.

We were very surprised as well. But the salesman at the cycle shop said these bikes are made differently than the typical "big box" stores. We were walking in expecting the Roscoe 20, but he tried the 24 and he was very comfortable with it. This was great news to us, since it will last him longer. This bike is a lot lighter than his bike from the big box store. So, he does fine going up hill. The trigger shifter makes it easy for him to change the gear for going up hill.


----------

